# Goodbye Keiser



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

Keiser went in this morning as PTS. I only had him here a couple of weeks, but he sure was a good dog.

And for those who are sure to say something mean or rude about it, Keiser was suffering extreme arthritis. He was quite thin and didn't put on any weight while here, which made me suspect cancer of some sort. I really couldn't see him enjoying the coming winter and cold weather. 

I knew when I brought him home that he wouldn't be here long, which was why I originally posted him in the Preparing to Say Goodbye section. I'm just glad he had the opportunity of having some fun, love and good food before he left.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

rip, keiser
run free, and know you were loved


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear this CVF, but I don't get why do you seem to feel the need to defend yourself whenever you make a thread? You kind of did that on the "keiser first time in a house" thread? Did you have a bad experience here before? I don't see anything wrong with what you've posted here.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Rest in peace Keiser

CVF I wouldn't care what others feel they are not in your shoes and son not know what was going on. As long as you know he is in a better place and can run and play he is fine.
You made the best decision for him


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry, R.I.P keiser boy..


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh, so sorry to hear that but it sounds like you made the kindest decision for him and also gave him the best weeks of his life. RIP Kaiser


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

He had it better with you then he would have had it. Rest in Peace Kaiser. Its hard to lose one of the furry friends. We are here for you.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for showing him love before he left this world. I have done hospice for a couple of old dogs that I knew no one was ever going to adopt and even though it was hard, I was so glad I did it.

doG speed to the Bridge Keiser! You will have lots of good company there.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank-you for giving Keiser some good days!


----------



## Killian10 (Feb 22, 2005)

RIP


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

RIP Keiser.


----------

